
Embedded data storage engines, papers and benchmarking - pmwkaa
http://engine.so
======
brudgers
Cool project.

It might be useful to include licensing information in the table since the
restrictions on BerkleyDB might make it a non-starter.

------
pmwkaa
good idea, thanks!

